# let me see your APHA/AQHA show horses



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

*Sweet Slippery Sloap*

Well here is my new project. A registered QH. He's in need of some TLC so I'll post some new pictures as he starts building some topline and gets a shiny coat


----------



## HalterHorsePaints (Oct 17, 2009)

he is very cute


----------



## Painted Hotrod (Dec 3, 2009)

This is Hotrod.
Reg. name : King Jesses Tardy Too
APHA Stallion
I want to show him in Halter, and move up to WP, and Barrels.
I havn't really set what I want in stone yet:wink:


----------



## HalterHorsePaints (Oct 17, 2009)

omg i love the last pic


----------



## Painted Hotrod (Dec 3, 2009)

Thank you 
He wsa a year, and 92 day's only there.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Thank you very much


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

here is my baby...


----------



## HalterHorsePaints (Oct 17, 2009)

wow that is a pretty paly how do u keep him so dark


----------



## jillybean1 (Oct 12, 2009)

heres my lil man QH saxon (isle be roamin hollywood) 

he is one year old

i want to led class him next year


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

Here are mine Solids and spotted paints. 
Registered name MW Sky Cutter aka. Cutter
Registered name Sun Dee Cutter aka. Dee
Registered name Prancing Timid aka. PT
Not registered yet aka. Maggie Dee's foal from this year
Not registered yet will be registered with Pinto Cinnamon's Caddo aka. Caddo
Registered name Pocomoonskyeyes aka. Sky (He is our stallion)
Hope you all enjoy.


----------



## juneau (Apr 6, 2009)




----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

I like all of these photos.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Does it count if they're not registered? :-( Both her parents were APHA but apparantly no stallion report was ever done and the sire is dead now.

She's just coming on 3 next spring, but I'm hoping to show her in a variety events - I think she may end up being best suited as an English girl though!




























Haha, and now that she's all poofy:


----------



## Painted Hotrod (Dec 3, 2009)

MacabreMikolaj, gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Attitude05 (Nov 11, 2009)

This is hollie, my soon to be reining girl

Reg QH Mare "Shez Got Attitude"

Have stacks of photos so put a few since i couldn't decide


----------



## NyHorseGal (Jan 10, 2009)

The first picture is my sister's and my mom's horse. Her name is socks. Her aqha name is Pocos Coed Twist. The second picture is my horse. His name is Kalypso. His APHA name is Blazing White.


----------



## myQHpaul (Jun 25, 2009)

here is my baby boy Paulie Walnuts AKA Play Red Pine. 









he is western cutting, pleasure, and halter


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Here is my penning, sorting, barrel, and soon to be drill team mare  She is registered with AQHA as Scamerwoods Vixen, but I call her Penny  She's 8 years old.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

None of these are actually my horses except Flash but these are all horses that my Dad trained.

Le Dandy Bar









Perfection John (he was a working cow horse and the sire of my horse Buck)









Rio Leo Superstar (reining horse)



















Flash (Dandy Flash Dancer) Half brother to Le Dandy Bar; heading


----------



## G and K's Mom (Jan 11, 2008)

Wow smrobs, your dad sure had some nice horse's. Those are some pretty sliding stops!!!!!!!


My full brothers, Kooter is 13 and George is 17. 
Kooter- reg as Kootenay Affair










George- reg as Commanding Affair


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

HalterHorsePaints said:


> wow that is a pretty paly how do u keep him so dark


 Wow! I have never had this comment every one says he is to light. Always get as much sweat off as you can it bleaches when it stays on the coat. Lots of bathing in the summer. A good diet


----------



## luvmyqh (Dec 10, 2009)

MY QH raven having fun!!


----------



## luvmyqh (Dec 10, 2009)

this is the paint i show sometimes!!


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

What if they are a paint mix? Or quarter mixed?


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

Well, I don't own an APHA but I trained one named Angel. I think her show name is 'Jets Show Go'. She's pretty.


----------



## Ridehorses99 (Dec 23, 2009)

Here is my retired AQHA gelding, Champ.

















Here's my APHA gelding, Zip, which I currently show in Halter, Showmanship, WP, and Trail.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

This is my (Dad's) AQHA gelding Itsa easy aka Cecil. He is 23
He is a barrel racer
I can't tell you how long it has been since he has done barrels, but hopefully he will be brining in some ribbons at fun shows this year!








This is my QH Romeo (He isn't registered :-() He is 13
But I also show him in Barrels too!


----------



## Blondie-QuarterHorse (Mar 17, 2008)

Ridehorses99, your paint is soo gorgeous.
Very nice, he looks great in halter and under saddle!.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Not the best picture of us, but this is Bay Gucci by Gucci Only out of a Zippo Pine Bar mare. I will be showing her horsemanship, western riding, halter, HUS, and possibly EQ. So we are going to be busy!


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Ridehorses99 (Dec 23, 2009)

Blondie-QuarterHorse said:


> Ridehorses99, your paint is soo gorgeous.
> Very nice, he looks great in halter and under saddle!.


Thanks, Blondie. He was green broke when I got him and his head was huge !! He's really blossomed and turned out to be a great horse...and he finally grew into his head. He had the bloodlines and disposition I was looking for, which made his training much easier. It's been a wonderful experience having him and working with him.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Here's Riley...


----------



## Blondie-QuarterHorse (Mar 17, 2008)

Ridehorses99 said:


> Thanks, Blondie. He was green broke when I got him and his head was huge !! He's really blossomed and turned out to be a great horse...and he finally grew into his head. He had the bloodlines and disposition I was looking for, which made his training much easier. It's been a wonderful experience having him and working with him.


Thats great to hear!, i'd love to steal him away haha, if i ever get a paint i'd love one like him. he looks soo gentle.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

this is charlie at Fair last August he was barely 3


this is Red and Charlie


----------



## Blondie-QuarterHorse (Mar 17, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> Here's Riley...


 
He's sooo gorgeous!.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Farmpony, your horse has such a beautiful frame.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Honeysuga said:


> Farmpony, your horse has such a beautiful frame.


Thanks guys!


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

No, thank you, he looks like a pleasure horse I could actually stand to watch, it is a breath of fresh air to see him moving as he does.


----------

